# New guy with an old skiff



## Padre

Welcome Chris. Wow, a Kennedy Craft. I grew up in Destin and still live here and I remember as a kid the Kennedy Craft factory here and riding my back past it and the smell of fiberglass. Those were some good boats. When I was 11, like all the kids who lived here, you got a jon boat or something. And I wanted a Kennedy Craft but I instead I got a 14' aluminum Lone Star. I loved that boat.


----------



## Roninrus1

Chris, welcome from Texas!!


----------



## Windsplitter

Welcome Chris, post up some pics when you can I'd like to see your new ride.


----------



## Workerbee

I will try and post some pics of the old girl when I get home, sitting on a drill ship right now for 19 more days LOL.


----------



## Workerbee

View attachment 4361
View attachment 4362
View attachment 4363


----------



## Workerbee

This is the old Kennedy Kraft, 13.5 feet long, built in 73, almost as old as me As best I can tell the floor and transom are very solid but I am no expert at judging that.


----------



## Workerbee

How do you all like the engineering for the trolling motor bracket LOL, I plan on fixing that along with some small dings in the gel coat with glass and moving the rear seat to the side. I think the hull is solid though, seems to be anyway. I like the old school mint green color, I would like to strip it down and clean, do any small repairs and paint it in the future. The motor cranks up and runs like new. The seat mounting will be addressed also, I am not trying to turn it into something it isnt, a new boat but I will try and get her looking a little better than what she looks like now.


----------



## firecat1981

I like the mount, classic!


----------

